# Futbol Summer Camp in Guadalajara



## markstaelens (Jan 9, 2018)

I currently work with a small software development team in GDL and travel there monthly. My kids go to school in a Spanish dual language immersion school in the US and are also active in academy futbol. We are thinking about spending up to a month in GDL this summer and would like to attend futbol camps while we are there to help with their Spansh and futbol skills. I have been looking at some of the websites but would like to know if anyone has any experience with a specific camp and how soon we should try to book and pay for a camp. I know that there are some camps put on by European teams, but I don't know if they are invitation only or if it is hard to get in. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks - Mark


----------

